# Second Fear Stage



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw a clear example yesterday of the importance of the second fear stage in dogs. 

The Vizsla mix I had just before Willie was stung by a bee on two different occasions, and unfortunately, these stings happened during her second fear stage. Nothing I could do about it, really... but she was terrified of bees for the rest of her life.

I was out pulling some weeds yesterday (about the time that big spam attack happened), and poor Willie got stung by a bee. This was not the first time. He knows they will sting him, and yet he persists in hunting them and biting them. He shows no fear whatsoever! I should add that Willie is about 6-1/2 years old. 

I think the difference in reaction to the bee stings has everything to do with the second fear stage. So I thought it would be good to remind everybody with a young dog about the second fear stage:

http://www.recycler.com/blog/pets/the-second-fear-stage.php


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, my..
Poor Willie, prefers a bee sting to reading spam on the forum :'( 
What a brave little trooper 8)

Sam has a spot on the back of his tongue where a wasp stung him. He is still apprehensive around flies, bees and wasps :-\


----------



## cfrea (May 31, 2013)

Thanks will come in handy!


----------

